# Looking for an illustrator for a t-shirt design.



## Vinny46 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Hi, I am looking for an illustrator to draw a t-shirt design from an idea of mine. I am looking for 4 design images(pictures) that I have in mind. I plan on using these pictures on t-shirts. I live in Los Angeles California.*
* Thank you!*


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Have you tried to contact a local Art/Design College?
They probably have students itching to work and ply their skills.

And there's always fiverr.com.
(Personally have never used them)


----------



## JPStudios0106 (Feb 10, 2013)

I do freelance artwork, and work in a print shop currently so I can get it print ready for you as well. Jon Preston Studios is my personal site, although the site kind of sucks. (I do web design and haven't had time to do my own with other client jobs as well).


----------



## FIDO (Feb 18, 2013)

JPStudios0106 said:


> I do freelance artwork, and work in a print shop currently so I can get it print ready for you as well. Jon Preston Studios is my personal site, although the site kind of sucks. (I do web design and haven't had time to do my own with other client jobs as well).


I have an artist doing mine. What is the best paper for her to draw on for free hand artwork? I'm basically trying to figure out what paper is best to scan.

Thanks!


----------



## JPStudios0106 (Feb 10, 2013)

Regular 8 1/2" x 11" printer paper with sharpie outlines always have worked fine to me if you're hoping it will livetrace in Illustrator with little to no problems. Best results is using AI CS6, and scanning at like 600 dpi so hopefully no stray, blurry pixels mess up the line work.


----------



## TechieChic (Mar 21, 2013)

Try designcrowd.com. I found my illustrator/designer via that site. I'm extremely pleased with the work and response time received.


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

Bristol - Strathmore Artist Papers

It's what illustrators have used for ever. It holds the ink at the surface and does not bleed. I use it to this day for all my black line work.
As for what I use for pencil lines, I have used a lead holder for the past 20+ years and non-photo blue leads. Its easy to scan in, I don't have to erase and the blue is not as close as the non-photo red is to black, for easy clean ups.
Amazon.com: Turquoise Lead Holder, For .2MM Drawing and Non-Photo Blue Drawing Leads SAN10C: Office Products

Prismacolor Turquoise Non-Photo Drawing Leads - 2 mm - Blue - Pack of 12 - JetPens.com

Here is a link to show how they are used together.

Dave's Mechanical Pencils: Non-Reproducible Leads


----------

